# 2018 Rogue S - Battery Question.



## sunnyskyez (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello to you all, 
Im new to your forum and a female in need some advice. Sorry so long. Im looking at my first Nissan, Rogue S AWD, its used. Ive never owned a Nissan before and want to be sure Im making the right decision. Right now I have a Honda HRV EX, Its loaded with computers, sensors, has the electronic push start ignition with FOB. I hate it! It also has a very tiny (in size as well) battery the biggest you can put into it is a 500 cca. I hate that as well. 

**The questions are at the end of this if you want to skip my very long rant. lol

Between the pandemic, being laid off, and now forced into early retirement the car goes no where but the grocery store once maybe twice a month. The battery will not hold the charge for 3 weeks and now will only hold the charge for 3-4 “days”, I had to buy a battery tender. Ive been told by the Honda dealership, that you need to drive these new computerized cars at least once a week for 30min at a certain speed to keep the battery charged. Ive also been told at the Honda forums because of all these computers and the tiny battery, (a new one was put in) that there is a lot of “phantom battery” drain. I see other cars on my street that sit out in the cold, snow, ice for at least a month, they scrape them off then drive off. Their cars are not much older or younger than mine.

I like the 2018 Rogue S because from the pictures on the dealerships website, I saw a “key” dangling from the ignition, I did not see a push to start button. I want to go back to the old school key and "minimum" computer presence. I dont need a fancy smart car, I want a stupid car that uses a key, and a battery that won’t die on me. Especially when I go camping in the woods for a week with no where to plug in a battery tender. I go camping every year, sometimes twice a year, with no cell service.

**So finally my questions to you all: are there “bigger” battery options for the 2018 Nissan Rogue S, what battery group does this vehicle belong to, and has anyone had a problem with their car battery who sits for several weeks like mine?

I thank you very much in advance for your patience and time. I hope someone can enlighten me.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,



sunnyskyez said:


> **are there “bigger” battery options for the 2018 Nissan Rogue S, what battery group does this vehicle belong to, and has anyone had a problem with their car battery who sits for several weeks like mine?


Yes, there are other batteries in group size 35 with higher CCA and AH capacity. but I do not recommend. I explain.

A 2018 Rogue is loaded with many electrical accessories. All of them run off of the battery. So the battery needs to be recharged *properly.* The computer knows how much current (amperage) should the alternator use to charge the battery. if you change the battery, the computer will NOT know the specs of the new battery, i.e. the charging rate, how often and when to start/stop charging therefore, you will end up not taking advantage of your high capacity and often more expensive battery.

So what's the best solution? 2 solutions: 1- Put a bigger battery AND reprogram the computer (Must be performed at dealership). 2- Stay with OEM battery, AND charge it periodically using a trickle charger.

The battery must be charged _generally _at least once a week in a 30 minutes trip. Short trips, and long stays kill the battery.
There is also a third solution that is not optimal: carrying a battery jump starter in the car.

I have a '19 SL and even though she is driven three days a week for 30 miles each trip, I always keep an eye on the battery. I have a battery charger and a battery jump starter for a rainy day.

*Bottom line: don't put bigger battery, instead either invest in a battery charger and charge it once a week, or drive it 2-3 times a week.*


----------



## sunnyskyez (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you very much Alpha! I appreciate that you put that in plain terms that I could understand. A lot of guys get carried away with technical talk and while there are women out there that understand it, Im not one of them. LOL

I do carry a Nocco charger with me and it has worked fine several times but one time the Honda battery was so dead the jumper didnt work. Thats a little scary especially being in the woods camping and no cell phone service, now throw in a car that wont start. Sounds like the beginnings of a bad B-movie. lol. 💀

When I see the nighbors cars sitting out all winter for months and they start theirs right up, I know there are cars out there, I just have to find it. Im looking to get an older car that has less of a computer electronic presence. I will look for an older model, I may have to go back a few more years. Im getting older and the vehicle will be driven less, but its that camping thing be stranded doesnt sit well with me.

You have been very helpful, have a great day and thanks again!


----------

